# feeding my cockapoo



## Elaine :) (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have been feeding my puppy according to the puppy food manufacturer's guide lines and she seems to get diarrhea on an off. I have changed her food and she seems to be in good health with lots of energy. Could I be overfeeding her?


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi elaine,

I am pretty much the same as you my pup is 3 mnths and has had the runs on and off since we got him I am in the process of weaning him onto royal canin (he is on a good quality food from the vet the now)I have a feeling it might be too rich for him .How much are you giving your pup?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

The guidelines are just that...sometimes your dog needs more or less depending on exercise etc...Molly never had runny poo's as a puppy but now once in a while she will if she picks up something on a walk etc...we make many trips to the vets.  If your puppy has been checked by the vets and has no parasites etc in it's poo it might just be that the food doesn't agree with her? Also if you change her food you have to do it slowly over time cause that can upset their tummy's too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I never fed them recommended amount until I switched to raw. Good quality or the stuff they were on when I first got them, too much would give them diarrhea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kibble doesn't agree with all dogs, it's the way it's processed sometimes. Also your pup is young yet and some of these little Poos take a while for their tummies to work properly. Change of diet, change of routine, a new box, all cause a bit stress that goes right to their tummies.


----------

